# Miracle Detail - Brand new M5 with crazy anti-drag/heatproof to 1000c Modesta BC-05



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi all.

Brand new M5 came to me straight from the dealership, so no dealership washing, car came with all seat covers and stickers in place... Perfect, just how we like them...

A good 24 hours on this, mainly because of the modesta and P01a takes so bl**dy long to do, but very rewarding and the thickness of the coating is insane, durability is just plain crazy, beading just doesnt die, its actually a bit too good if Im honest, wont be selling this to too many clients!



































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks very nice!

Refreshing to see an untouched new car hey..?!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Superb work Paul. Never really appreciated the F10, but in that colour it works really well in a subtle way like the E60 used to funnily enough. 

Great gloss from the colour.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stunning, the F10 is really growing on me......


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Stunning motor.

Looks incredible.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Its a beast and I want one!  Just not sure what colour....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks very smart :thumb: 

The only thing I don't like about the car is the reflector strip on the rear bumper, could of integrated it in the light unit or put it lower down the bumper out of the way but I wouldnt say no to one


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, that's pretty special. 

Nice work, Paul.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Amazing work as always Paul :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Amazing work as per. 

I thing that got me. Why won't you be selling it to many customers?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Rascal_69 said:


> I thing that got me. Why won't you be selling it to many customers?


because they wont need to be coming back to see him very often !!!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Fantastic work as always.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job and great car :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

One very quickly edited video of the M5 -


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

WOW! What an amazing looking car and job! Nice one


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Great work on a beautiful car 



Miracle Detail said:


> ........ and the thickness of the coating is insane


What do you class as insane ?
Do you have any readings you can share ?

Genuinely interested as it sounds amazing


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Rascal_69 said:


> Amazing work as per.
> 
> I thing that got me. Why won't you be selling it to many customers?


Because I probably wont see them again for quiet some time due to the Modestas crazy durability.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Beancounter said:


> Great work on a beautiful car
> 
> What do you class as insane ?
> Do you have any readings you can share ?
> ...


Insane, firework proof!

http://www.brandsalliance.eu/blog/en/fireworks-and-the-damages-they-produce/

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Paul 
I dont wish to be rude but how can you say the durability is crazy , unless you have previous experience of the product ?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

rob750 said:


> Paul
> I dont wish to be rude but how can you say the durability is crazy , unless you have previous experience of the product ?


I do have previous experience of the product, Ive been testing for a long time before I said anything online.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------

